# How many teeth do you have?!



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Yesterday, I picked up 3 teeth from the floor. So, I decided to look in Harleys mouth to see where they came from. This is what I saw...










I'm used to toy poodles, they generally retain their baby teeth and have to have them pulled!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I love when they get the rabbit teeth lmao. Always cracks me up when its the front 2.

Jinx has lost all of her baby teeth except for one stupid canine. She adult has come in but the baby refuses to leave.. hoping it resolves itself like the others did.. really don't want to go to the vet for one stupid baby tooth being stubborn.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I love when they get the rabbit teeth lmao. Always cracks me up when its the front 2.
> 
> Jinx has lost all of her baby teeth except for one stupid canine. She adult has come in but the baby refuses to leave.. hoping it resolves itself like the others did.. really don't want to go to the vet for one stupid baby tooth being stubborn.


They can retain the baby teeth?! Oh no...


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Odin's bottom teeth are coming, he won't stay still long enough for me to take pics. I forgot, how old is Harley again?


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

Katie is loosing her baby teeth like crazy. Seems like one every other day. Ive only found two of them but i can tell when ones coming out, she starts chewing on toys like crazy and hyper. Well hyper may not be the word, more like a squirrel loose in the house. LOL


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Odin's bottom teeth are coming, he won't stay still long enough for me to take pics. I forgot, how old is Harley again?


Harley is almost 19 weeks, just over 4.5 months. His teeth are falling out like crazy, he is chewing on a plastic bowl (crazy dog) and I noticed it has blood on it, must be another tooth! LOL


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

yea my pup has gaps all in her teeth. she is almost 5months. her very back teeth are all the way in though. they are so much bigger than the rest lol


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

Do you guys save their baby teeth? I saved the ones I could find of Loki's (only found 2). I think it is so cool to look at those tiny teeth when they get big


----------

